# What do you use to control flies in the goat house



## Jea (Aug 13, 2016)

The biting flies are in the goat house, and although the fly strips catch some of them, it's hot and they seem to be particularly bitey.

I am sure the goats are suffering with them.  What do you use to control flies in the goat living area that won't hurt the goats?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 13, 2016)

In our goat pen, flies are usually not that bad at all, but if they ever get bad I put a chicken or two in.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 13, 2016)

Walmart carries this all natural dog and cat flea/ tick spray in the pet section that smells good and works on goats, too with flies.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 13, 2016)

Jea said:


> The biting flies are in the goat house, and although the fly strips catch some of them, it's hot and they seem to be particularly bitey.
> 
> I am sure the goats are suffering with them.  What do you use to control flies in the goat living area that won't hurt the goats?



Fly strips have not worked for us at all!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 13, 2016)

Fly strips, fly traps hung 20' or more away, and fly predators. But the fly predators need to be started in the spring and you get a shipment every month, but they work well. There is also a sticky trap for biting flies.


----------



## Ponker (Aug 13, 2016)

I use fly predators, muscovy ducks, and chickens along with the fly traps. We get some 'big buzzies' that come around and scare everyone including the dogs. They're horrible. Luckily they only come around in late summer and don't stay long.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 13, 2016)

We use fly predators. 
Also most strips don't work well but the sheet roll below does. We cut it to length and put it where it is really heavy with flies. I think this is a 30 ft roll and I believe it is about a foot wide.

Putting up fans will help a great deal. 



http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/catchmaster-giant-fly-trap-30-ft-roll?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2016)

I use these sticky traps and tapes. They also catch yellow jackets.


----------



## Jea (Aug 15, 2016)

I noticed that flies get into the straw that is on the ground. And while we replace it pretty often since it's hot, just fluffing it up usually stirs up a bunch of flies living in the straw.  Do you ever sprinkle anything on the straw itself to discourage flies?  or is it just replace all the straw, or deal with flies living in the straw?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 15, 2016)

I put the fly sheets down around or on top of a bale.


----------

